# co sleeping with extras - arms reach etc???



## mummypeanut

Has anyone used an arms reach crib or one of those in the bed thingies to surround the baby and make sure it gets good airflow if its in your bed.

What are your reviews?? Good, bad, indifferent??

Where did you buy your arms reach from in the UK?


----------



## asacia

I used a side car crib similar to the arms reach one and it suited us really well. LO outgrew it quickly though, and at 5 months is in a side car cot. 

LO is a frequent night feeder (4 times a night) and it is great having him so near. He sometimes sleeps next to me, and as the cot is secured to the bed, he can go and that side, giving OH plenty of bed. He spends most of the night in the cot though - I get plenty of space but he is near me if he needs me and I know he is safe.

I plan on having LO in the cot till he starts crawlling, then we'll have to figure out how to keep him in the bed with me, but safely!


----------



## mummypeanut

asacia said:


> I used a side car crib similar to the arms reach one and it suited us really well. LO outgrew it quickly though, and at 5 months is in a side car cot.
> 
> LO is a frequent night feeder (4 times a night) and it is great having him so near. He sometimes sleeps next to me, and as the cot is secured to the bed, he can go and that side, giving OH plenty of bed. He spends most of the night in the cot though - I get plenty of space but he is near me if he needs me and I know he is safe.
> 
> I plan on having LO in the cot till he starts crawlling, then we'll have to figure out how to keep him in the bed with me, but safely!

Brill, could you let me know the type of crib/cot you bought?


----------



## asacia

mummypeanut said:


> asacia said:
> 
> 
> I used a side car crib similar to the arms reach one and it suited us really well. LO outgrew it quickly though, and at 5 months is in a side car cot.
> 
> LO is a frequent night feeder (4 times a night) and it is great having him so near. He sometimes sleeps next to me, and as the cot is secured to the bed, he can go and that side, giving OH plenty of bed. He spends most of the night in the cot though - I get plenty of space but he is near me if he needs me and I know he is safe.
> 
> I plan on having LO in the cot till he starts crawlling, then we'll have to figure out how to keep him in the bed with me, but safely!
> 
> Brill, could you let me know the type of crib/cot you bought?Click to expand...

The cot we use is the Cosatto Close To Me:
https://www.cosatto.com/product-profile.php?id=005118

The crib was the BedNest crib:
https://www.bednest.com/whatis-baby-crib.php

I got the crib as I didn't have space for a cot, but LO was quite enormous and got too big for it! Next time I'd go straight for the cot.


----------



## mummypeanut

Brill, could you let me know the type of crib/cot you bought?[/QUOTE]

The cot we use is the Cosatto Close To Me:
https://www.cosatto.com/product-profile.php?id=005118

The crib was the BedNest crib:
https://www.bednest.com/whatis-baby-crib.php

I got the crib as I didn't have space for a cot, but LO was quite enormous and got too big for it! Next time I'd go straight for the cot.[/QUOTE]

Great advice, thanks for the info


----------



## Mary Jo

I wanted the Arms Reach cot, too, but decided against it in the end, because I figured my son would only fit it for a few months and then I'd need to buy a new one. So I got the Cosatto Close To Me. I love it but I haven't actually got it set up as a bedside cot right now, with the mattress butting up to ours so it's like an extension of the bed. There was an issue with our bed frame sticking out, which left a space that Adam could have fallen into, and we did manage to resolve that, but what made me put the cot side up, part the way, and not have the mattresses join, was our movement monitor - it was picking up my movements and so it was useless for telling me if Adam was not moving. We still have the bed pulled as close to ours as possible though and the mattresses are the same height, just there's the bars in the way so I do have to sit up to bring him to me to feed in the night. Which is a shame but while he's so little it's more important to me that I will be alerted if he stops moving. Even with him right there next to me I don't trust that I would be aware of a problem. I don't drink or use drugs but even so.

Adam is fine sleeping in the cot, I like to think he's aware that I am right there next to him and that the bars don't matter.

I also hope that I'll be able to keep him in it when he's a toddler, and able to get in and out of bed himself safely, with the side down and the mattress at its lowest setting. Not sure if it'd work... sort of like a day bed.


----------



## kirsten1985

I have the mamas and papas bedside cot, but Freya isn't so keen so is in her moses basket within the cot :dohh: I would like to co-sleep with my next baby, and would like something like this.

https://www.supercoolbaby.com/pictures/cosleep.jpg

I will research it more closer to the time (not yet!!) and find something I like.


----------



## Faerie

Sofia has the arm's reach cot, I think it will last her up until about a year. The UK distributor told me her son was still in it at 16 months but he must be tiny!

In the UK you can get them on kiddicare, that's the cheapest place I found them over there. They're cheaper in mainland Europe for some reason.

Anyway, I'm being really lazy sooooo here's an answer I wrote to this in another thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...o-sleeper-cribs-another-question-cribs-2.html


----------



## mummypeanut

thanks for all your help people - I'm swinging towards maybe getting a bigger cot like the cosatto one so it might last a bit longer.

has anyone who uses the co sleeper used it as a travel cot/ play pen. That was one of the orginal draws to that product but i dont know how use able it is in that function


----------



## Pink_Witch

i brought the summer infant snuggle nest to use between us he didnt like it at first he preferred to be actually held but one of us, but as he got older he didnt mind going in it. Now he is almost 5 months he will lie in his cot-we have the close to me cot at my side and i put him close to me and lie close to the edge of my bed and hold his hand and he will happily drift off......but during the night he always ends up in my arms!!


----------



## thelilbump

I also used the Summer infant snugglenest and it was a life saver! Honestly think it saved my sanity. I have no complaints about it apart from the fact it only lasted us 7 months though tbh it's safer now than it was at newborn for LO just to get in bed with us normally now she's that bit bigger and can get herself out of awkward positions. I loved the fact it folded up and we could take it with us when we stayed out over night aswell.


----------



## codegirl

We used the Arms Reach Mini and it lasted us for 5 months before Edward decided that he would rather sleep in his "big boy" crib :cry:

He was also a big baby and grew fast so I would think it would last longer for most people. Also, if you have room for the full size Arms Reach you would get even more use out of it.

I LOVED it! and will definatlly use again for our next LO. It was also great for traveling as it collapes down like a playpen so I was able to take his bed with me on a couple airplane trips. Then I was able to set up the rooms I stayed in just like home :thumbup:


----------

